# Top Gear Reminder 8pm BBC2



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't forget to turn over from Dancing on Ice at 8pm to watch Top Gear


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Limos tonight


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Ross said:


> Limos tonight


What on Dancing on Ice! Gotta see that. And thoses outfits, to die for!


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

Ross said:


> Limos tonight


Probs be drifting them around the track.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/show/next_episode.shtml
Polestar C30 is on tonight:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I would if I had TV signal in this sh!thole of a flat...iPlayer it is then!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Loving the c30


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ford focus quicker round the track than a 911 turbo :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll be on here untill that tool Woss is gone, cant stand the bloke.


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

fantastic episode


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a bad one that one, running out of idea's by the look of it but worth watching.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

would love one of those c30's


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't say car, nor peach to albanian
S65 and C30 Polestar are just amazing:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

off topic like but albanian tv is great no adverts and no end credits


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Really enjoyed tonights. 

The mrs even watched 20mins of it, by herself without me forcing her! She's either learning or it was a good episode.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Great beading on the C30 in the up close shots, who's been playing with it then lol?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Lots of beading porn! 

Good episode but I wish the hot hatches they done were a bit more real life. Like they said, all of them are about or unfortunately never gonna exist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Beading was sweet on the c30. Pity he didn't play with the old cosworths for a bit round the track


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed the police chase at the end the the C30 sounded stunning.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved the bloke on the teneree with the *** in the mouth...:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I was offended by the whole episode and all your comments...

I don't have a TV, so never actually watched it, but I have the right to complain about it, and that is what I am doing!!!!!!



:wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Zonda R tonight:argie:

http://transmission.blogs.topgear.com/2011/02/11/this-weekend-on-top-gear/


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Ross said:


> Zonda R tonight:argie:
> 
> http://transmission.blogs.topgear.com/2011/02/11/this-weekend-on-top-gear/


Yup don't forget to watch tonights :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't wait for the Zonda.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Already seen the zonda in action on clarksons italian job, it's an epic piece of kit.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG! I feckin love that Zonda, can't wait, have a look at the EVO video of it here;

http://www.evo.co.uk/videos/supercarvideos/261550/pagani_zonda_r_ontrack_video.html

sounds bloody awesome :thumb:


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Off to watch it in a min


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That Zonda was simply epic :doublesho


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

not amused i missed it,to busy out foaming the bloody car,any internet sites i can watch it on?? or do i need to wait till its on iplayer on monday


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It was an ok episode the only bit I really enjoyed was the Zonda's:argie::argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

In this week's programme Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May set out to end the chaos and misery that snowfall brings to Britain every year using a combine harvester, some basic engineering skills and a quick trip to Norway.

Also in this show, Jeremy is on the test track in the new Audi RS5 and the latest BMW M3

Meanwhile, there's a rather surprising guest in the Reasonably Priced Car.

Next Show: Sunday 20th February, BBC Two, 8pm


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

3 mins guys


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have it recording so I can blast through the SIARPC:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

combine looks like Shunt from robot wars :lol:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> I would if I had TV signal in this sh!thole of a flat...iPlayer it is then!


+1 for Iplayer areal doesnt get any signal !


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

ross said:


> i have it recording so i can blast through the siarpc:thumb:


+1


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Ross said:


> I have it recording so I can blast through the SIARPC:thumb:


You wont want to blast through this one


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

alexandjen said:


> You wont want to blast through this one


Hahaha, true that!!! :thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Rubbish again tonight, Although I'd leave the guest in some mess.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I did LOL when Clarkson dived into the snow for the 2nd time.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ross said:


> I did LOL when Clarkson dived into the snow for the 2nd time.


Likewise :lol: rest of it was a bit crap, why don't they stop feckin about and do more car stuff!!!! :wall:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Ross said:


> I did LOL when Clarkson dived into the snow for the 2nd time.


I was in tears the 1st time he did it, and the SIARPC was a stunner :argie: hubba hubba.

I'm gonna stick my neck out and show how nerdy/observant I am and say the reason her time was so slow was the fact that Cee'd was an automatic. Please tell me I'm not the only one that noticed.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

pooma said:


> I was in tears the 1st time he did it, and the SIARPC was a stunner :argie: hubba hubba.
> 
> I'm gonna stick my neck out and show how nerdy/observant I am and say the reason her time was so slow was the fact that Cee'd was an automatic. Please tell me I'm not the only one that noticed.


Yes mate, I noticed that too, was waiting for them to mention it, americans and their fear of a "stick shift!"


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh as for the rest of the show, well it was poor, JC head first into the snow was funny and the BMW and Audi was what I want to see more of, the combine harvester bit was just pap. And that's from a die hard TG fan who normally defends the show but will openly admit when I think I've seen a poor one.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

nick3814 said:


> Yes mate, I noticed that too, was waiting for them to mention it, americans and their fear of a "stick shift!"


I'm glad I wasn't the only one that spotted it.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

pooma said:


> I was in tears the 1st time he did it, and the SIARPC was a stunner :argie: hubba hubba.
> 
> I'm gonna stick my neck out and show how nerdy/observant I am and say the reason her time was so slow was the fact that Cee'd was an automatic. Please tell me I'm not the only one that noticed.


I noticed when she was going down the back straight and the car changed gear without her moving :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i noticed that too :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Worst series ever so far. Remember years ago on here you had pages of how good the show was.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, I normally defend TG but this series in particular hasn't done a lot for me at all I'm afraid. Road tests now seem to only consist of going sideways round their track, and some of the challenges are weak and take up too much of the programme. That combine bit was about 20 minutes too long for me. The news and SIARPC seem to be longer now too. Looking back at some of the previous series on Dave and the difference is marked. More varied content in each episode, and some great races and so on. I still watch it but for me, it's not what it was.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah kinda sick of it now after years of interest, its as if it more of a current affairs programme with cars they just talk sh#*e now and cars seem to be 3rd or 4th on the list of the things to do...

Shame really but imo they will lose plenty of followers if it stays the way its heading...

I actually prefer to watch 5th gear now even doh i hate the nob with the goaty! Hasn a clue!!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Do what I do and plus it, then you can skip the crap bits! But I'm with you lot, its not been a very good series


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

MattWSM said:


> Do what I do and plus it, then you can skip the crap bits! But I'm with you lot, its not been a very good series


Agreed, I cant really take anything on the programme seriously. It's not that funny either, to be honest.

Still never miss it, though.............


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

The thing is, it use to be so good you don't dare miss one in case its a good one :wall:

Why can't they do a whole show of bloody car tests and race/chase stuff, not flippin combine harvesters in the snow :tumbleweed:

Come on BBC pull your finger out


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

It's had a good run but it's dying now.


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Gets more silly every week in my opinion!


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

yep,it been a crap series so far, their running out of ideas I think.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

top gear is an entertainment show - fifth gear are trying to copy them imo. plenty of car reviews online and in magazines


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

At least 5th gear continue with the same platform and have lovely cars. Its very clear that the BBC have pulled the plug on this show.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

I still find it entertaining, not sure where people are seeing a decline. Seems as good as ever to me. 

I wonder what their ratings are like for this series, that would be a bit more **********...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Top Gear producer Andy Wilman has admitted the popular BBC2 show is in danger of running out of road as ratings continue to slump.

Ratings for the current series were down on previous years - last Sunday's episode had 5.6million compared to a high of eight million two years ago.

Wilman, who is credited with turning the show into a global powerhouse since relaunching it with presenter Jeremy Clarkson seven years ago, warned "this incarnation of Top Gear is nearer the end than the beginning".

Viewers have complained about the editorial direction it has taken – in Wilman's words, that "we've lost the plot, we've disappeared up our arses, we're scripting everything, we're predictable etc etc".

Wilman said the presenters – Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May – were starting to become caricatures of themselves.

"I do believe we've now got the presenters playing to their TV cartoon characters a bit too much – Jezza the walking nuclear bomb, Richard the daft Norman Wisdom, and James the bumbling professor," he wrote.

He defended the show against complaints that it was becoming too scripted, instead arguing that "you're watching a show that's lost its innocence".

"That innocence has gone now, as always happens, because that's the nature of TV," he said.

"You all know the main pillars of our editorial, and we do our best to entertain, but none of us are going back to that first flush of discovery. But although that's sad, this is not time for glumness because there's still so much to do."

He admitted that the show could not go on indefinitely.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

They need to have a hard think about what to do next and stop all the rubbish thats been on in the last few weeks.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

In all fairness it's an entertainment show and has been for 4/5 years now, if you want serious car reviews read Evo or if you must watch them 5th gear is a better car show. Top gear will always be on my sky+ because I love cars and even if it's only ten minutes of an Aston, Porsche, Lambo it's worth me watching.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Lost its way............


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

For me, it's got nothing to do with wanting serious car reviews, it's just not as good as it was, and I've always been a huge fan of the programme and defended it from the rivet counters and so on. They've had their budget cut dramatically apparently among other things, it shows.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It needs killing off now. Real load of trash.

I don't think I can watch anymore of them.

Much prefer 5th gear now, at least it is aimed at cars, not bloody combine harvesters!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The combine harvester is a step too far. I'll admit I'm not averse to a little bit of them messing around and having a laugh, but for me it's got to include cars at the centre of it. When it's got to having almost an entire show based around farm machinery, I think it's going too far in the wrong direction.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Clarkson ranting about the Prius...... how original! 

The show is now all filler no killer (for all you SUM 41 fans!)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

really used to enjoy it when they had to buy a certain car for xxxx amount and make it to somewhere, then sit various challenges on the way. 

i can never be bothered with the SIARPC or even the supercar features - just don't do anything for me.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Its one of my fave shows, but as mentioned, nearly a whole episode about a bleeding combine clearing and melting snow just to prove that this country cant cope when it snows was too much. I think its a good programme, Clarkson is v.funny and dry, and I think James May is a legend, so much knowledge and IMO very interesting with it (if you ever watch any of the other shows he has done will get what I mean). I find Richard Hammond annoying, and I think he tries too hard to be funny (or not). This series has been one of the more weaker ones, the first episode with the bike against the Aerial Atom was more my style, but after that it hasnt done very much. With only 6 episodes in this series I think the overall scoring on this one is going to be low, and they are going to have to sharpen their pencils a bit to get the people behind them again.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bit better this week so far....

Looking forward to the Senna film when its out!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

959 ftw! My favourite car.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The Senna doc/film looks brilliant!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thought that episode was pretty pants to be honest, senna documentary looks brilliant though will definetly see that.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alright until the SIARPC when I FF a fair bit


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Now that was a better episode, much more like it. I even paid attention during the SIARPC to see what Two Jags had to say - a lot, loudly, as usual. 
On the whole though, good stuff.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

That XJ sounded brilliant :doublesho


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Jochen said:


> That XJ sounded brilliant :doublesho


Tell me about it. Sounded like a Aston Martin growl.


----------

